# Sigma 12-24mm f/4 ART Review



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, I've released my coverage on the Sigma 12-24mm f/4 ART. It's an interesting lens, though I think it will be a pretty niche product (much like the 11-24mm).

Text Review: http://bit.ly/2h9dAgU
Video Review: http://bit.ly/2i9BtqK
Image Quality Breakdown: http://bit.ly/2gUHHZn

Nice to see weather sealing finally make it to the ART series line. It will be interesting to see if people are ready to go north of $1500 (over $2000 here in Canada) for an ART lens.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice review. It would have been nice to have some points of comparison versus the Canon 11-24, which may be sigma's 12-24's most natural competitor.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 23, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> Nice review. It would have been nice to have some points of comparison versus the Canon 11-24, which may be sigma's 12-24's most natural competitor.



That's true, but Sigma contacted me on these out of the blue and I didn't have a chance to arrange it. I was supposed to be reviewing the 24-105L II during that slot, but it got pushed back because it wasn't shipping outside of kit.


----------

